# Ultimate travel humidor



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Sears has the Coleman 62 qt. Xtreme cooler with WHEELS on sale for $20 right now. This might be a good time to switch over to a cooler if you have been thinking about it.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00673495000P?sid=I0084400010000100383&aff=Y


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Add $9.95 for shipping


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Add $9.95 for shipping


Even if its shipped to a store near you? Great find BTW


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Already have two of these in the air on bombing runs!:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Already have two of these in the air on bombing runs!:tu


You're a scary individual, you know that?

:tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Even if its shipped to a store near you? Great find BTW


Qualifies for "Free Store Pick-up"

Hit the "Pick-up" in the gray "Ship or Pick-up" Box on the right...
Enter your zip to see the nearest store near you...

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00673495000P?sid=I0084400010000100383&aff=Y


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

holy balls thats a sweet deal. I'm going to sears tomorrow to see if they have any in stock. Theres one about a mile away from my house. My cooler is full as of today so I need to upgrade.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Already have two of these in the air on bombing runs!:tu


are you serious? you're insane, bro....but I like it! :tu

Jason


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

According to the pick-up option. My local Sears has three in stock. I'm gonna buy one now and pick it up tomorrow. 

Question, people generally use 1 pound of beads for a 120 quart right? I have a pound laying around (half a pound in my tiny current cooler and half still in the bag) so a pound should be twice as much as I need in this one right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Advil said:


> According to the pick-up option. My local Sears has three in stock. I'm gonna buy one now and pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> Question, people generally use 1 pound of beads for a 120 quart right? I have a pound laying around (half a pound in my tiny current cooler and half still in the bag) so a pound should be twice as much as I need in this one right?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You got a kick a$$ humidor a couple weeks ago and you're now shopping for a SECOND cooler? Dayham! That deserves a chicken.:chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

well my current cooler is TINY. it only has a box of angeles, a sampler box of davidoffs and a box of Punch punch and it's 100% full. 

i guess i can take out the davidoffs and make some room. it's only 4 cigars.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks like I am heading to my local sears!
Thanks for the kick down the slope..
Scott


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Add one of these Oregon Scientific weather stations with a remote hygrometer for $20 and you've got a sweet little setup.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1394535&postcount=18


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Add one of these Oregon Scientific weather stations with a remote hygrometer for $20 and you've got a sweet little setup.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1394535&postcount=18


I'm starting to believe you get a commission on those...

Great find! Great cooler unfortunately I'm banned from buying any thing cigar related till after valentines day


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

daniyal said:


> I'm starting to believe you get a commission on those...
> 
> Great find! Great cooler unfortunately I'm banned from buying any thing cigar related till after valentines day


But this isn't cigar related. This is picnic related. At least, until valentine's day it is picnic related, that's when the cigars move in.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

It's temporarily out of stock for delivery. I think the gorillas bought them all. OK, I have a 10 year old rubbermaid cooler I was thinking of cleaning up and turning into a coolerdor. Is it worth it, or should I try to find a new one?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mine is ready for pick-up. I'll be getting it later and letting you all know what I think of it.



bazookajoe said:


> Add one of these Oregon Scientific weather stations with a remote hygrometer for $20 and you've got a sweet little setup.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1394535&postcount=18


Thats the price of a regular hygro.... totally getting one!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't blame you.. I will be turning a cooler I have here into a coolador, and using that same Oregon Scientific Hygro.. hard to beat for $20.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> But this isn't cigar related. This is picnic related.


:r :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

just picked mine up.. looks like it works great!










sorry you can see my super awesome versace underwear


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Advil said:


> just picked mine up.. looks like it works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell, if I was using my computer with Photoshop installed right now....... :r :r :r


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Advil said:


> just picked mine up.. looks like it works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ride 'em cowboy:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

how many pounds of beads should i use in this baby?

a pound is enough for a 120 quart right? this is only a 62 quart.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Harpo said:


> Holy hell, if I was using my computer with Photoshop installed right now....... :r :r :r


No need for photoshop.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The stripes bring in the prison jokes :r


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Advil said:


> how many pounds of beads should i use in this baby?
> 
> a pound is enough for a 120 quart right? this is only a 62 quart.


I'm guessing half a pound should be more than enough I have a 20 quart I use the puckerfier100 in and the humidity is usually around 70% using 65% beads (yes the hygros are calibrated) but then again I don't ride mine like you do:r


----------

